# Aiden "The Brat"



## Leaf (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been a Flemish Giant fan longer than I've been a member of Rabbits Online. Naturally, Flemish Giants are very hard to find in this area. For almost a year I had been looking for one, to no avail.

Several weeks ago I found this boy posted on Craigs List:









The lady who had him had gotten three Flemmies from Oregon. As they matured one was definantly a male - not what she was interested in. At almost 10 months old she posted the unnamed rabbit on Craigs List, wishing to trade him for a female.

I couldn't resist emailing her to see if she'd sell the boy. After a few short e-mails it was decided the rabbit could come live with me. One snowstorm later we met and my world was flipped upside down!

Affectionantly called "The Brat", Aiden and I are getting to really know each other. He hadn't been handled a lot prior to coming to live with me but he is SLOWLY coming around.

He is cat and dog friendly, loves his independence, is very curious and a very brave boy! At this point he is still hand shy but his quirky nature sure makes him a joy to have around!


----------



## Leaf (Mar 25, 2008)

Aiden and my dog Jack:


----------



## Leaf (Mar 25, 2008)

Thinking inside the box:


----------



## Leaf (Mar 25, 2008)

The Brat has been in his litter box almost all morning (a coverd cat litter box) and I worried about him. I even checked his breathing at one point because I was so scared something was terribly wrong.

In Aiden's case I think he's still ticked off at me - I was laying on the bed in there almost asleep when he decided to jump on in - His back feet grabbed purchase on my forehead, I yelled - he freaked, and he's been hiding ever since. 

So much for bonding right now!


----------



## Leaf (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Leaf (Mar 25, 2008)

I posted this in the forum on March 15th:





> I have been very overwhelmed in the last few weeks. Family issues have come up (outside of my home - nothing to interfere with my pets, but stressful anyway), losing Fiesta (did I mention that happened on my Mom's 50th birthday?), a severe break-in at the pound I work at...
> 
> In the midst of all of the excitement I've neglected my newest addition, the flemish giant.
> 
> ...






http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34103&forum_id=1


I received some excellent advice and slowly but surely we are making progress!


----------



## Leaf (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy! 

Poor baby got scared! he's in his litterbox cause he thinks he got into trouble!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the pic of him with the "little" dog. He is really a cutie though! Ah, the Flemish:hearts.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2008)

I just have one thing to say....


[align=center]
MORE PICTURES...


please?


[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh wow...he's INCREDIBLY handsome!!

I have to say...I love that picture of him in the bin...he looks HUGE!!

How much does he weigh??


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 27, 2008)

A VERY nice looking bunny. I absolutely love his color :inlove:

All these pictures of flemish giants make me want to get one some day!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 29, 2008)

YA Leaf - more pictures! He is so cute!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 30, 2008)

I LOVE flemish giants! And Aiden is just GORGEOUS!:inlove::inlove::big kiss:


----------



## Leaf (Apr 5, 2008)

It's supposed to be nice outside today so I've been working on a hutch I have, hoping it'll work for Aiden. While not a pretty hutch it should do for him to be out in the fresh air some.

Usually I baby gate the back deck for him to run on but at times I think a hutch would be safer. The one I have is divided in half by tin. I wish I knew how to cut through it to make a hole. That alone would make the double sided hutch quite spacious for him.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 27, 2008)

:shock:I forgot that Aiden had a blog!


----------



## myheart (Jul 27, 2008)

Is Aiden the bunny in your avatar? I have been admiring that picture ever since you started using it. If Aiden gets tired of living with you, pack his bags and tell him he could spend the summer months with me. (did I slip that in well enough?) 

myheart


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 27, 2008)

Leaf you really need to post more photos of Aiden.. He sounds like a dream flemmie and I'm dying to know how you and he are getting along?


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 27, 2008)

He's just GORGEOUS! I love flemmies!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 29, 2008)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 29, 2008)

Aiden is such a beautiful (um, handsome?) boy. My favorite pic has to be him with your dog, Jack. I love the big bunnies and one day hope to have a flemmie - it's just not in the cards for right now though. But it's a good thing there are tons of flemish on the boards so I can live vicariously through the lucky RO members who are owned by flemmies.

Oh, by the way, is Jack a long-haired Chihuahua or a Papillon? I can't tell from the pic, but either which way, he's a cutie!


----------

